# First Cuban purchase



## Simtrax (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello there,:grin2:

Newbie here, been smoking non-Cuban cigars for not that long and finally I got a chance to bring some with my colleague coming back from Cuba.

If possible, I would like to consult with you guys regarding the purchase that I am going to make.

My budget is around 300$ and around 25+- cigars.

As I would like to vary my selection of cigars and not single buying a box of 25 I thought about purchasing the following cigars and I am not sure which combination to choose.

Box of 10 Bolivar Libertador LCDH 2013
Box of 10 Montecristo Sublimes EL 2008
Box of 10 Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL 2010
Box of 10 Montecristo No 2
Box of 10 Hoyo De Monterreye picure de Luxe LCDH 2012
Box of 10 Cohiba Piramides EL 2006
Box of 5 Cohiba Siglo IV *
Box of 3 Cohiba Robustos 
Box of 3 Montecristo No 2 
Box of 3 Hoyo De Monterreye Petit Robustos 

I really appreciate your opinion and assistance!

Thanks!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Many of those boxes were $300 on their own at release years ago and would go for much more now. You shouldn't be able to find them at most places, and certainly not at sub-$300 prices. Fakes abound in Cuba... I would proceed with an abundance of caution. This smells very fishy to me.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

What is it about limited editions? And fatties? Plus, as @*StogieNinja* said, you've listed some very expensive cigars, including an abundance of unobtainium. What you've proposed is buying caviar by the case without knowing if you'll like it. No need, IMO, for a newbie to go that route. Plenty of excellent more reasonably priced regular production medium RG's to get your feet wet.


----------



## Simtrax (Apr 29, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Many of those boxes were $300 on their own at release years ago and would go for much more now. You shouldn't be able to find them at most places, and certainly not at sub-$300 prices. Fakes abound in Cuba... I would proceed with an abundance of caution. This smells very fishy to me.





curmudgeonista said:


> What is it about limited editions? And fatties? Plus, as @*StogieNinja* said, you've listed some very expensive cigars, including an abundance of unobtainium. What you've proposed is buying caviar by the case without knowing if you'll like it. No need, IMO, for a newbie to go that route. Plenty of excellent more reasonably priced regular production medium RG's to get your feet wet.


Thanks for the reply - I have been checking the prices here:
--- Removed ---
The prices are incorrect?
Where I can see the correct prices for those cigars in Cuba?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Simtrax said:


> Thanks for the reply - I have been checking the prices here:
> YUL Cigars
> The prices are incorrect?
> Where I can see the correct prices for those cigars in Cuba?


Deleted...sorry.

Welcome to the group. Take a moment to introduce yourself in the New Puffers area. You might also want to read the rules about the Habanos section.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

normh3 said:


> you might want to remove your link and read the rules concerning habanos. Just a friendly suggestion.


x 2


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Simtrax said:


> Thanks for the reply - I have been checking the prices here:
> YUL Cigars
> The prices are incorrect?
> Where I can see the correct prices for those cigars in Cuba?


The prices might have been correct, but that was four years ago, prices have increased since then. Availability is an _entirely _different matter. Personally, I would look at regular release stuff. Perhaps 10-cts of Monte 2, Boli PC, Partigas Lusis, for some size and flavor variety.



NormH3 said:


> You might want to remove your link and read the rules concerning Habanos. Just a friendly suggestion.


Actually this is fine, as it's just an old price list for purchasing cigars while _in _Cuba; and if you're in Cuba as an authorized traveler, it's legal to purchase up to $100 worth.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Actually this is fine, as it's just an old price list for purchasing cigars while _in _Cuba; and if you're in Cuba as an authorized traveler, it's legal to purchase up to $100 worth.


I thought he was asking for sites with updated prices. .


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> I thought he was asking for sites with updated prices. .


A price list for purchasing in Cuba while on authorized travel isn't asking about illegal activity. We just don't want people asking about how to circumvent US law (IE what vendors ship to the US, how to get stuff across the border, etc)
@Simtrax, I don't know of a more updated price list, sorry.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Okey dokey..


----------



## Simtrax (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone, FYI not from the US/Canada, I can bring up to 25 Cigars no matter what is the worth.

Well, in the list I had, each Cigar had a newer verified date in the list around 2015.
Indeed availability it something that I did not think of. Was sure that they had loads of crates =)



> The prices might have been correct, but that was four years ago, prices have increased since then. Availability is an entirely different matter. Personally, I would look at regular release stuff. Perhaps 10-cts of Monte 2, Boli PC, Partigas Lusis, for some size and flavor variety.


What's the price for Boli PC and Partigas Lusis?
They come in 3/5/10 packs?

As the Wi-Fi availability in Cuba is poor I would like to make a specified combinations for my colleague in case there will be availability and in case there will not.

What do you say about: 
Main Choice / If not available or overpriced then
1) Bolivar Libertador (10) / Epicure de Luxe (10)
2) Monetcristo Sublimes EL 2008 (10) / Montecristo No 2
3) Cohiba Siglo IV (box of 5) / Cohiba Robustos (Box of 3)

Or that is still a dream and most likely achievable?

That's annoying that there isn't any official website to check the stocks and prices :vs_laugh:


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

You ain't going to find sublimes, the libertador and epicure deluxe are LCDH exclusives so possible and the cohiba are likely. I would aim for more generally available regular production, PSD 4, monti 2 hoyo epicure no 2 or any of the petite corona


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

My brother just came back from Cuba and here are the prices of what he got

Cohiba Robusto 25 cab $340.00
Cohiba Siglo VI, Box of 10- $190.00
H Upmann, Mag 50, tubos Box of 15, $139.50 and the cheapest by far was
Ramon Allones Club Allones EL 2015, $87.00 for box of 10.

I had also sent him a list of all the EL I could think of and he said none were available at the 2 LCDH stores he visited.

And yes, wifi sucks in Cuba as is Internet in general, the only time I heard from my brother was on his way to Cuba and then after he got back home.

Good luck


----------



## Simtrax (Apr 29, 2016)

selpo said:


> My brother just came back from Cuba and here are the prices of what he got
> 
> Cohiba Robusto 25 cab $340.00
> Cohiba Siglo VI, Box of 10- $190.00
> ...


Had a chance to smoke the H Upmann Mag 50 or the Club Allones? seems like reasonable prices for first purchase.


----------



## Simtrax (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you all for the assistance!

After some additional research, I removed the EL and added your suggestions.

If it was up to you, and you need to assemble a 25/26 Cigars using this list, which combination you would go for? 

Partagas 
Serie D No 4 (Box of 10) Estimated 80$

Montecristo
No 2 (Box of 10) Estimated 100$

Bolivar
Libertador (Box of 10) Estimated 110$

Hoyo De Monterrey
Epicure de Luxe (Box of 10) Estimated 70$

Ramon Allones 
Club Allones EL 2015 (Box of 10) Estimated 90$

H Upmann
Magnum 50 (Box of 10) Estimated 90$

Cohiba
Siglo IV (Box of 3) Estimated 40$
Siglo IV (Box of 5) Estimated 65$
Robustos (Box of 3) Estimated 40$

Hoyo De Monterrey
Epicure No 2 (Box of 3) Estimated 20$


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Simtrax said:


> Had a chance to smoke the H Upmann Mag 50 or the Club Allones? seems like reasonable prices for first purchase.


They are coming out of the freezer today and will rest for a few months before I even try one of those. 
My recommendation would be to buy different cigars in packs of 3 and try them out and then you can buy boxes of the ones you like.
Monte 2
HDM Epicure especial
HU Magnum 46 or 50
Cohiba Robustos, Piramides or any of the Siglo
Party serie D 
and a few singles each of Bolivar BF or RC and RA SS or SCC.

Good luck


----------

